
Ask HN: Should women fight differently? - mithrilmaker
About me:
I&#x27;m a software developer in SV. I have been in the s&#x2F;w industry for a few years now and have been subject to unequal pay, racism&#x2F;political incorrectness, ignorance, imposter syndrome, etc (fortunately, no harassment) at different stages of my career.<p>My question: 
Should women stand up and fight for themselves <i>differently</i>?<p>That is do more of #1 than #2:<p>#1 Support other women. Spread awareness where it will be effectual - like among friends, at work, in your community, where the reach can actually be tangible if not widespread. Work harder, speak up to fight these existing issues for themselves and then others. Share motivational or real examples (e.g.: Uber post by Susan) on social media which people can learn from.<p>#2 Show solidarity on social media through hate&#x2F;anger posts, share or retweet these anger posts(this spreads awareness about the problem but never a solution) or protest on the streets for women&#x27;s march.
======
david927
I wish I knew the answer, you and others deserve one.

Capitalism is a 12-year-old boy. The movies you see, the music you hear, tend
to target that most profitable (largest common denominator) sub-group. And SV
is capitalism writ large. The result is, sadly, a culture that is less mature
than the average male high school student.

I don't know what steps are best to fight it.

------
sdflkd
You're implying that what is loudest (social media) is what is being done
most.

~~~
mithrilmaker
Well, what is loud can also just be noise. Noise will wake people up, but
repeated noise is just white noise.

